

Academic Researchers’ Conflicts of Interest Go Unreported - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/19/health/policy/19nih.html

======
anamax
The NYT has yet to report on the significant conflicts of interests that are
commonplace in the news industry.

A significant fraction of "big name" reporters are married to/involved with
folks with relevant interests, such as govt officials and the like.

Given this, the NYT's real objection appears to be that journalists aren't
gettting a cut.

------
byrneseyeview
It must be hard to be the _New York Times_. Your "X is underreported" stories
have to be corrected to the past tense as soon as they're published.

And it shouldn't be that big a deal for scientists with a particular
hypothesis to have a stake in the outcome. There's already a reputational,
political, career-related, grant-related stake; unless they're investing their
entire retirement funds in out-of-the-money call options, the financial stake
is a rounding error.

